

So You Think You Are a Darwinian?  - yters
http://triablogue.blogspot.com/2006/03/so-you-think-you-are-darwinian.html

======
dmm
What is a "darwinian"? I have never heard anyone describe themselves as such.

~~~
randallsquared
If someone appears to be attacking evolution, people label them a
"creationist" and stop listening. But if some other label is used, like
"darwinian", then people who are less familiar with biological sciences will
listen attentively.

------
Allocator2008
Some designer you have. 95% of DNA is JUNK, entirely useless for the
production of amino acids.

Cells, animals, apes, including that ridiculous naked ape who calls himself
Man, are nothing more than gene carrying robots, carrying around junk DNA from
all antiquity into an uncertain future. The human eye is one of the most
inefficient mechanisms ever produced (compared with say, a fly's eye). An
engineer who designed that would be fired.

If evolution by natural selection operating on the level of the selfish gene
is not true, then you are left with one of the laziest, most incompetent
engineers ever imagined, and this bumbling nincompoop is supposed to be
operating on a geological and cosmic scale. We are either gene carrying robots
as Dawkins and others have proved time and again, or we are puppets created by
the most incompetent designer ever conceived.

Oh, and by the way, your incompetent designer theory still begs the question
of whence the designer? It is the ultimate 747 in the junkyard, and so we have
an infinite regress of "intelligent designers", each presumably even more
incompetent than the last.

How tripe like this gets onto a technology forum boggles the imagination. Must
we also give equal time to the Flat Earth Society and to Pastafarians? I'll
retire to bedlam.

~~~
yters
This has nothing whatsoever to do with intelligent design, though you don't
seem to know what that is either. David Stove is an atheist who believes in
evolution. He's saying most people who think they believe in Darwinism don't
know what they believe or how implausible it is.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/David_Stove#Darwinism>

You show how knee jerk reactionaries Darwinists are. If you don't consider
yourself one, why react the way you did?

